# Chiste que no produce risa



## amikama

Hola foreros y foreras:

¿Cómo se llama un chiste tonto o infantil que no produce risa?


¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## michita

amikama said:


> Hola foreros y foreras:
> 
> ¿Cómo se llama un chiste tonto o infantil que no produce risa?
> 
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano!


 
Yo no conozco otro nombre más que chiste tonto.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Hola amikama; se dice justamente chiste tonto, o chiste malo, o mal chiste.


----------



## lacoba

Pues yo diria, un chiste malo.
Ejemplo, voy a contar un chiste malo...  (ya uno sabe que no produce risa, que es corto, que da ganas de callar al que lo dice...)

Lacoba


----------



## Janis Joplin

Un chiste infantil podría ser un *chiste blanco.*

Un chiste que no produce risa es simplemente un* mal chiste.*


----------



## BETOREYES

En Antioquia se llaman *descaches, *y a la persona que suele decirlos se le dice *descachado.*


----------



## Mafe Dongo

Chiste hueso/huesero.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

También lo puedes llamar, Un chiste sin gracia.


----------



## Rayines

A mí me gusta decir _chiste idiota_ (sólo si la persona es de confianza).
En Argentina se popularizó un tiempo decir: _chistonto_.


----------



## Coyoacan

*"Chiste sin chiste"* es mi frase escogida.


----------



## SpiceMan

Rayines said:


> A mí me gusta decir _chiste idiota_ (sólo si la persona es de confianza).
> En Argentina se popularizó un tiempo decir: _chistonto_.


Pero chistonto es cuando decís un chiste malo a propósito, a sabiendas que es malo, ¿O no?

Yo uso chiste malo y chiste sin gracia. (y cuando hago un chistonto, chistonto )


----------



## claramolin

A mi me gusta decir "chiste boludo", pero sólo en un ámbito de confianza, entre amigos... Es un poco más vulgar que las opciones anteriores! Pero a mi me parece gracioso.
Saludos...


----------



## claramolin

Ah! Sí, me olvidé de aclararlo.. Perdón!


----------



## Rayines

Como ven, en Argentina elegimos términos un poco más fuertes, pero decididamente, me parece universal lo de *chiste malo*, o *mal chiste *.


----------



## BETOREYES

Mafe Dongo said:


> Chiste hueso/huesero.


 
Tenés razón, pero hueso se usa también para otras cosas de mala calidad cómo películas o programas de televisión. Ej: "Esa película es un hueso"


----------



## Wapochen

Saludos, acá en Ecuador solemos decir un "chiste aguado" o "chiste agrio" para referirnos a los que no causan risa.

Saludos,


----------



## atenea_84

Yo voto por "chiste malo"


----------



## amikama

¡Muchísimas gracias por vuestras respuestas!  


Otra preguntita - ¿"mal chiste" no sería entendido como "chiste de mal gusto" (por ejemplo, chistes muy vulgares)?


----------



## Rayines

amikama said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias por vuestras respuestas!
> 
> 
> Otra preguntita - ¿"mal chiste" no sería entendido como "chiste de mal gusto" (por ejemplo, chistes muy vulgares)?


No, tal vez en ese caso se diría "chiste fuerte/subido de tono".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

A los chistes subidos de tono , por aca les llaman "Chiste colorado" y a los malos, pues, "Chiste malo", tambien he escuchado aguado
Saludos!


----------



## indigoio

Coyoacan said:


> *"Chiste sin chiste"*



*Chiste simplón*, definitivamente.


----------



## Casusa

yo les digo: opa chistes


----------



## michita

amikama said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias por vuestras respuestas!
> 
> 
> Otra preguntita - ¿"mal chiste" no sería entendido como "chiste de mal gusto" (por ejemplo, chistes muy vulgares)?


 

No. A un chiste de mal gusto le llamaríamos un chiste guarro, grosero o verde, si tiene que ver con el sexo, pero no malo.


----------



## Bilma

Chiste bobo


----------



## Maruja14

En mi casa es un "chiste de papá", porque los que cuenta son siempre malos, bobos, simples, tontos y todo el resto de cosas que habéis dicho. Me ha encantado el "chistonto" de Inés.

(No tomes nota de esto, *amikama)*


----------



## mirx

Chiste sin chiste
Chiste mamón (¿por qué ningún mexicano ha dicho esto?)
Chiste aguado.
Chiste tonto.

un mal chiste, es un chiste que no hace gracia, un chiste (demasiado) vulgar es un chiste vulgar.


----------



## hyperstriker

amikama said:


> Hola foreros y foreras:
> 
> ¿Cómo se llama un chiste tonto o infantil que no produce risa?
> 
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano!



Chiste malo, sin gracia, no causa risa... 

*Sosería *

f. Insulsez,falta de gracia y de viveza:
se mueve con sosería.
Dicho o hecho insulso y sin gracia:
solo sus íntimos se ríen con sus soserías.

insipidez, insulsez, insustancialidad, apatía, vacuidad


----------



## Hrutland

Pues, para agregar el chilenismo, acá se diría que es un "chiste fome"


----------



## Quiviscumque

Ya que ha resucitado este viejo hilo, dejaré constancia de una palabra que empleaban los clásicos: "frialdad".

Dice el "Diccionario de Autoridades" que frialdad es _Necedad, dicho o despropósito sin gracia ni viveza que deja frío al que lo oye_.


----------



## Alemanita

A mí personalmente me encanta "chiste alemán" (ver DLE) para chiste que no produce risa ...


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

En mi niñez siempre los oí llamar “chistes gafos”. Creo que tenía que ver con un segmento del programa venezolano “Bienvenidos”.


----------



## madjack

MEJOR ENTRADA
Hola buenas
...un chiste malo se puede arrreglar un poco diciendo..." eso ni eschiste ni echistirá ", en clara alusión fonética a..." eso ni existe ni existirá " ....jajjajajajajajaJA....


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Alemanita said:


> A mí personalmente me encanta "chiste alemán" (ver DLE) para chiste que no produce risa ...



Jajaja, pensé exactamente lo mismo....
Por acá decimos "chiste *á*leman, jojojo", indicando precisamente que no es gracioso. O también "chist*o* *á*leman".


----------



## hyperstriker

*Frialdad*, es indiferencia, falta de emoción, interés a la preocupación; es "frialdad" por ser lo contrario a "*Cálido*", el cual seria una persona agasajosa, atenta, con cariño o afecto.

El chiste no es el "frio", seria la acción o aptitud por parte de la audiencia al no expresar regocijo en la falta de gracia o la alegría satisfactoria.

por eso dije "*Sosear*", por ser un cuento "*soso*", ni muy gracioso, ni muy aburrido o amargo.


----------



## hyperstriker

Hakuna Matata said:


> Jajaja, pensé exactamente lo mismo....
> Por acá decimos "chiste *á*leman, jojojo", indicando precisamente que no es gracioso. O también "chist*o* *á*leman".



LOL, más bien como un "cuento Chino", que nunca terminan con gracia y alegría, porque resultan ser no solo una ilusión, pero todo un engaño.
Claro, la frase es "figurativa", no que todos los chinos son ventajosos o etc..


----------

